# Philips SBC9630 - Music for the Masses



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 22, 2008)

*By MetalheadGautham on WordPress.com
*thesmallerbang.wordpress.com*

Originally Posted At:

_**thesmallerbang.wordpress.com/2008/06/22/philips-sbc9630-music-for-the-masses/*_


*about:*

 Hi and welcome to my new review. Today I shall review a product overlooked by many. I am reviewing whats become my new favourite gadget. The Philips SBC9630 earphones. What makes them really really special is their price. An amazing Rs. 50/- in India, that’s 1.25$ - Can you ever offer quality at that price ? Well, philips has done the impossible with this little baby.


*Gautham needs EarBuds:*

 I still remember that fateful day, when I man handled my good old Transcend T-Sonic 610 2GB MP3 Player’s bundled earphones, stuffed them in tight jeans and went to sleep still wearing the jeans (maybe I was too tired - don’t ask why anyone would sleep in tight jeans ) I guess the story is obvious now - the earbuds broke; only one ear was functional. I went hunting for replacement earbuds, and after a month of fruitless searching, in a Music World outlet somewhere near where I study, I found these pair of earbuds in a tiny box kept at the bottom. I tried them on. They sounded BETTER than my old earbuds. 

>> >> Continue Reading << <<


----------



## krazzy (Jun 22, 2008)

No matter how hard I try, I find it hard to believe that a 50 bucks pair of earphones can sound as good as you say it does.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 22, 2008)

krazzy said:


> No matter how hard I try, I find it hard to believe that a 50 bucks pair of earphones can sound as good as you say it does.


This is no made in china earphone

I spent an entire YEAR reviewing this, and I have benchmarked it against iPod Earphones, T-Sonic 610 Earphones and Original Authentic Sony Walkman earphones. I don't find it to match their standards, but its quality is darn too close enough for everyday use.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 23, 2008)

Any pics wud be appreciated. I cant find its pics nywhere.
and it it a grey market one? ie w/o warranty nd bill?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 23, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> Any pics wud be appreciated. I cant find its pics nywhere.
> and it it a grey market one? ie w/o warranty nd bill?


Dude, there is no such thing as grey market for a thing that has an *MRP of Rs. 50/-* unless you are really really cheap. I think it just has basic warranty. Ofcource you get bill. But most shops don't give bill for such cheap things. Do you always get bill for buying an underwear ?

I think the only way to get a pic is to take one. I don't have a camera. 

Help will be appriciated, and I welcome volunteers.

Till then, my webcam pics will have to do. I will upload them, but only if you stop insulting my webcam's quality.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 23, 2008)

just wanted to see wat it looks like, maybe i can find one too on local stores, as they might kick me if i ask bout specific models for sub 50 bucks headsets. 
And if its grey, then the original price might be some 150~250. SE's good HPM-70 grey can be found for as low as 200~250 bucks whereas original is for 1k.


----------



## Pat (Jun 23, 2008)

^^ You mean with B&W, it might be selling for 3 to 5 times more ? I doubt it! I have my reservations regarding this headset! Its not even present on their website! What does that tell you ?


----------



## gopz (Jun 23, 2008)

I first of all cant belive this kind of quality from Philips...and moreover at Rs.50 it has just made me raise my eyebrows and wonder if the world has really become so good 

Please post a link or a pic.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 23, 2008)

gopz said:


> I first of all cant belive this kind of quality from Philips...and moreover at Rs.50 it has just made me raise my eyebrows and wonder if the world has really become so good
> 
> Please post a link or a pic.


you in bangalore na ? get from any MusicWorld outlet.


----------



## k_v (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey i joined this site specially for this . My Sennheiser earsets got damaged and i had to send em to delhi for replacement . They said it'll take atleast 10 working days.
I am from Mumbai . I looked everywhere for these philips earsets but i couldnt find them.
If anyone knows exactly where they will be available , i'll be really grateful . 

And sorry for bumping up an old thread


----------



## Stuge (Oct 10, 2008)

Well,I bought these few months back .These were my temporary earphones for just two days ,before I threw them somewhere .Well,All I remember is they have lots of treble which can be really harsh on ears if volume is high .overall you can't except much from Rs 50 so they did what they were suppose to do .


----------

